# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 08:35)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do* Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jun 2014 às 21:57)

Boa noite ,
Por aqui a temperatura a descer bastante e a humidade a subir, está a formar-se nevoeiro.
Dados atuais: 
Temperatura : 14.8ºC
Humidade : 81%
Pressão : 1020.8mb
Vento de Norte (0.8km/h)


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Muitos nevoeiro por Matosinhos, enquanto que em Porto oriental brilha o sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2014 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

O sol vai brilhando neste 2º dia de junho.
As nuvens altas vão por vezes ocultando parcialmente a luz solar, mas está um dia agradável por cá.

*Tmín: 10,1ºC

Tatual: 21,1ºC
Hr: 55%​*
Boa semana!


----------



## Veterano (3 Jun 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Regresso das nuvens em força, algo fresco (15,2º).


----------



## alentejano (3 Jun 2014 às 10:18)

Como está o tempo ai no norte? imagino que um dia típico!..................nevoeiro, fresco e mais logo vento frio!


----------



## Névoa (3 Jun 2014 às 10:32)

Depois de tanto sol, hoje está um tempo bastante nublado e fresco sem ser frio, bastante agradável mesmo.

Sabem, se estiverem só a ler as máximas e as mínimas do ipma não vão ter uma ideia muito exacta do tempo por aqui, no sentido em que nos últimos dias o sol esteve bastante intenso, e consequentemente era bastante difícil caminhar ao sol, por exemplo, por causa do calor, embora as máximas registadas (fora da exposição solar) estivessem na ordem dos 20-22C. Ou seja, fresco na sombra mas muito quente ao sol.


----------



## alentejano (3 Jun 2014 às 10:43)

Névoa disse:


> Depois de tanto sol, hoje está um tempo bastante nublado e fresco sem ser frio, bastante agradável mesmo.
> 
> Sabem, se estiverem só a ler as máximas e as mínimas do ipma não vão ter uma ideia muito exacta do tempo por aqui, no sentido em que nos últimos dias o sol esteve bastante intenso, e consequentemente era bastante difícil caminhar ao sol, por exemplo, por causa do calor, embora as máximas registadas (fora da exposição solar) estivessem na ordem dos 20-22C. Ou seja, fresco na sombra mas muito quente ao sol.



Obrigado pela informação!...........o sol nesta altura do ano em todo o hemisfério norte é bem forte!...o que incomoda ai no norte é que o ar é quase sempre frio e o vento sopra quase sempre gelado!......portanto as temperaturas nunca sobem muito e então as noites são sempre frias, quer dizer quase sempre.............para um alentejano que esta habituado ao calor das sombras............e ás noites deliciosas faz diferença!
Mas é sempre um prazer fazer uma visita ás terras de entre Douro e Minho!


----------



## james (3 Jun 2014 às 11:41)

alentejano disse:


> Obrigado pela informação!...........o sol nesta altura do ano em todo o hemisfério norte é bem forte!...o que incomoda ai no norte é que o ar é quase sempre frio e o vento sopra quase sempre gelado!......portanto as temperaturas nunca sobem muito e então as noites são sempre frias, quer dizer quase sempre.............para um alentejano que esta habituado ao calor das sombras............e ás noites deliciosas faz diferença!
> Mas é sempre um prazer fazer uma visita ás terras de entre Douro e Minho!






Boas ,

E esta diversidade que enriquece Portugal  , mas ou muito me engano ou vai ja aparecer alguem a dizer que Portugal nao tem diversidade nenhuma e todo igual .

Mas olha que o teu Alentejo tambem tem coisas muito boas , aquela imensidao e silencio das planicies , que para mim e unico em Portugal e tambem tem as praias mais bonitas da Europa .

Abraco .


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jun 2014 às 18:41)

Bom fim de tarde.

O dia começou fresco, com céu encoberto e ao final da manhã o orvalho fazia-se notar.
A partir do início da tarde o sol começou a aparecer e a esta hora o sol brilha intensamente. Agradável até...
O vento tem soprado fraco de O (entrada de ar marítimo que leva a supor que no litoral estará bem fresco).

*Tmín: 13,6ºC
Tmáx: 19,9ºC

Tatual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 62%​*
Continuação de boa semana


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2014 às 21:13)

Boa noite, 

*Extremos de hoje*

mínima: *12.8 ºc *

máxima:*17.6 ºc*

Actual:

temp: 13.9 ºc 

Vento W: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.1 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Céu encoberto, há momentos começou a chover


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Depois de algum sol matutino, eis que regressam as nuvens, continua um ambiente fresco para o mês de Junho...


----------



## Névoa (4 Jun 2014 às 09:41)

Vamos ver se as nuvens são também para a tarde, não vá acontecer o mesmo que ontem, que acabou por ser um dia de algum calor (ou mesmo muito calor, ao sol). A julgar pelo índice UV previsto pelo ipma para hoje (9), ainda haverá bastante sol pela tarde. Amanhã, sim, as nuvens devem persistir a julgar pelo mesmo índice (previsão de 2).

Muita fumaça há bocado na direcção que suponho ser de Custóias, alguém sabe se houve algum incêndio nas redondezas?


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2014 às 11:41)

Um conjunto de posts neste tópico foi apagado. Por favor respeitem os tópicos que estão devidamente etiquetados para o efeito. Evitem o off topic.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2014 às 23:00)

Boa noite.

A madrugada anterior foi marcada pelo céu encoberto e pela chuva fraca\chuvisco - nada acumulou no meu pluviómetro.
Ao final da tarde o céu ficou limpo (ainda agora está) e o vento nessa altura soprou moderado. Neste momento está calmo.

*Tmín: 9,8ºC
Tmáx: 19,4ºC

Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 74%​*
Vamos lá ver o que nos traz o S. Pedro neste mês dos Santos populares...


----------



## Névoa (5 Jun 2014 às 14:10)

Céu aberto com nuvens na Senhora da Hora, com um sol forte que desmente o índice UV de 2 previsto para hoje pelo ipma.

Pode ser que ainda chova conforme a previsão, mas será mais tarde se é que vai acontecer.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jun 2014 às 14:29)

A ventania continua por aqui.


----------



## Névoa (5 Jun 2014 às 14:38)

Sim, um dia bem parecido com o de ontem até agora, com vento e bastante nublado pela manhâ,  e depois a ganhar muitas abertas, a contrariar em muito também a previsão descritiva do ipma.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A ventania continua por aqui.



É assim tão estranho ?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jun 2014 às 15:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> É assim tão estranho ?



Não. Foi apenas um comentário.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jun 2014 às 17:34)

Pessoal fui ao site Sat24 e a Oeste/Noroeste de Espinho (ainda muito longe) já existem várias descargas elétricas.

Espero que ao final da tarde/inicio da noite já seja possível ver trovoada.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2014 às 21:54)

Boa noite,

Sigo com céu muito nublado, temp. actual 17.0ºC.
Pressão tem vindo a descer lentamente durante todo o dia.


----------



## CptRena (6 Jun 2014 às 08:08)

O pré-frontal está a ser uma miséria até agora. Só algumas rajadas de vento mais intensas, mas água, nada. Vêem-se manchas no radar sobre o oceano para depois, quando chegam aqui, já estar tudo desfeito. Vamos lá ver se isto se compõe para algo mais à maneira.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Vento moderado de sudoeste, céu com abertas, a chuva parou.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jun 2014 às 09:49)

Bom dia =)

Por agora não chove, céu muito nublado e *17,5ºc* com *82%* de humidade relativa!
Óptimo dia para todos...


----------



## Névoa (6 Jun 2014 às 10:45)

Estava a chover bastante há bocadinho, mas foi por pouco tempo, acho que agora já parou de novo (se não cessou totalmente, abrandou bastante). Estava a cair de lado, parecia vir em vagas do Sul ou SE, mas o isep acusa vento ENE, portanto devo estar errada em relação à direcção da chuva.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2014 às 11:10)

Grande chuvada e escuridão neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2014 às 11:13)

É o temporal pelo Porto, chuva e vento fortes!


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jun 2014 às 11:13)

Snifa disse:


> Grande chuvada e escuridão neste momento!



O mesmo cenário por aqui...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2014 às 11:18)

Chuva grossa e torrencial!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2014 às 11:20)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva grossa e torrencial!



*160 mm /h* de rain rate e continua 

*197.61 mm/h *às  11:17 no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2014 às 11:28)

Chuva muito forte 
Temperatura está nos 12,3ºC ; Hr:90% ; rajadas 42kmH de Sul


----------



## Nunotex (6 Jun 2014 às 11:50)

Aqui em Braga 5 minutos de uma tromba de água....


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2014 às 11:53)

Nunotex disse:


> Aqui em Braga 5 minutos de uma tromba de água....



Tromba de água não é o termo correcto, a não ser que se tenha formado algum funil nuvem/solo e sobre a água..

É normal na gíria popular ouvir falar em tromba de água para descrever chuvas fortes, mas não é o termo correcto.

Se não foi esse o caso então é simplesmente chuva forte/torrencial.

Por aqui continua a chover bem


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2014 às 11:54)

Dos maiores temporais de chuva e vento do ano por aqui! 


A visibiladade era praticamente nula, até uma pequena árvore vi cair! 


Por agora mais calmo.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jun 2014 às 12:09)

Bom dia

Por continua a chover por vezes com grante intensidade, sigo com 10mm.
A rajada mais forte chegou aos 45.1km/h.


----------



## Névoa (6 Jun 2014 às 12:12)

Nāo contem a ninguém, mas nāo dei por nada...


----------



## 1337 (6 Jun 2014 às 13:44)

Por aqui passou-se o mesmo com uma valente carga de água puxada a vento forte, só deu tempo de fechar a porta da loja onde trabalho e tirar uma foto para vos mostrar


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2014 às 13:45)

Neste momento chove fraco.


Acumulados *9,3 mm* até agora.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2014 às 13:52)

Tenho notícias de algumas inundações provocadas pela  chuva torrencial, tampas de saneamento que saltaram perto da Avenida da Boavista , infelizmente não tenho fotos para o comprovar.

Vai chovendo por aqui com gotas grossas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2014 às 14:02)

Eu não estava a contar por isso nem tinha a máquina pronta, daria de facto um belo vídeo. 


Uma linha bastante agressiva, ainda causou alguns danos leves aqui nas redondezas.


----------



## Nunotex (6 Jun 2014 às 14:36)

Snifa disse:


> Tromba de água não é o termo correcto, a não ser que se tenha formado algum funil nuvem/solo e sobre a água..
> 
> É normal na gíria popular ouvir falar em tromba de água para descrever chuvas fortes, mas não é o termo correcto.
> 
> ...



Pronto... peço desculpa pela incorreção... 5 minutos de chuva torrencial...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2014 às 19:17)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá o panorama é similar ao relatado por cá.
O dia começou com céu muito nublado a encoberto e o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes (rajada máxima: 46,4 km\h).
Os aguaceiros\chuva foram-se sucedendo, fracos, e ao final da manhã, depois das 11.30h, a chuva apareceu moderada a forte, mas de curta duração - bem menos que o esperado.
O acumulado da precipitação é de *10,4 mm*.

*Tmín: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 16,7ºC

Tatual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 81%​*


----------



## 1337 (6 Jun 2014 às 21:28)

Um forte aguaceiro fez subir o acumulado de hoje para 23.3 mm


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Jun 2014 às 01:02)

Hoje em Braga caiu uma chuvada que não me lembro de ter visto algo parecido até hoje.. Estava a conduzir e não havia carros na via rápida a mais de 30/40 kms/h, tal era a inexistência de visibilidade. Em 3/4 minutos as estradas ficaram todas inundadas. Impressionante.


----------



## Paula (8 Jun 2014 às 20:24)

Boas.

Hoje foi um belo dia de aguaceiros. Mais pela tarde, o tempo mostrou melhor cara.
Está um vento meio que desconfortável.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 02:30)

Chove bem.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jun 2014 às 04:17)

Aqui choveu bem até agora.


----------



## CptRena (9 Jun 2014 às 04:28)

Aguaceiro a cair agora aqui também


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2014 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Manhã de nuvens e alguma névoa, com os sol bem escondido!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2014 às 11:22)

Bom dia.
Digam "BEM VINDO AO CALOR!"

Hoje temos uma clara mudança meteorológica, com o padrão de calor a mostrar-se.
O dia começou com muito sol e as temperaturas já sobem depois de uma noite fresca. A Tatual já é superior à Tmáx de ontem (22,1ºC).
Também ao contrário de ontem, em que o vento soprou em geral de OSO, mais húmido e fresco, hoje o vento fraco vem de ESE.

*Tmín: 9,3ºC

Tatual: 23,9ºC
Hr: 51%​*
Continuação de boa semana


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2014 às 12:14)

Boa tarde, 

finalmente um cheirinho a Verão, sigo com 24.4 ºc actuais e vento fraco de Norte. 

A mínima foi de *11.6ºc *


----------



## Paula (11 Jun 2014 às 12:49)

Bons dias. 

Neste momento registo 21.9ºC no interior de minha casa e 26.3ºC no exterior. 
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## 1337 (11 Jun 2014 às 15:23)

Neste momento cheguei exactamente aos 30ºc.

Enquanto que no litoral a temperatura anda a rondar os 22ºC, a tal diferença de temperatura em apenas 20km


----------



## Paula (11 Jun 2014 às 15:45)

Temperatura atual, 28.1ºC.
Está uma tarde brutal


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 15:49)

1337 disse:


> Neste momento cheguei exactamente aos 30ºc.
> 
> Enquanto que no litoral a temperatura anda a rondar os 22ºC, a tal diferença de temperatura em apenas 20km



Sim como as normas climáticas o demonstram, basta ver as medias de Braga e de Viana do Castelo para comprovar isso mesmo, entretanto apos praticamente um mês de tempo bem instável no Litoral Norte eis que o Verão dá o ar de sua graça, o mesmo aconteceu na Europa Central onde as máximas chegaram aos 37º graus em algumas estações Alpinas.


----------



## Névoa (11 Jun 2014 às 18:51)

Tarde desconfortavelmente quente para aqueles que usam transportes públicos, mais abafado no Porto e com alguma brisa na Senhora da Hora.

Mas ainda está longe do calor do final de Maio, por exemplo.


----------



## Paula (11 Jun 2014 às 22:18)

23.9ºC aqui. A noite segue calma e bastante agradável.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2014 às 08:32)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *16.7 ºc* 

Neste momento já 21.3 ºc , vento ENE: 7 Km/h.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia. O calor já se faz sentir aqui em Matosinhos, quase sem vento (21,5º).


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2014 às 09:48)

Já com *25.0 ºc* a esta hora. 

Belo dia


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2014 às 09:52)

Snifa disse:


> Já com *25.0 ºc* a esta hora.
> 
> Belo dia



Eu vou com 24.6ºC, vais um pouco á frente 

Ontem a máxima foi de 30.8ºC, a ver se hoje ultrapasso os 32


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2014 às 10:01)

1337 disse:


> Eu vou com 24.6ºC, vais um pouco á frente
> 
> Ontem a máxima foi de 30.8ºC, a ver se hoje ultrapasso os 32



Nessa zona mais interior é perfeitamente possível atingires esse valor de 32ºc ou superior, por aqui,  e devido a este vento fraco de Leste/Nordeste,  a temperatura vai subindo a bom ritmo, contudo é uma circulação bastante fraca, por isso a brisa marítima deverá aparecer daqui a algum tempo,  fazendo descer  e evitando subidas maiores da temperatura.

Talvez hoje a minha máxima  fique entre os 28 e 29 graus, vamos ver..

Sigo com 25.7 ºc actuais

Numa zona  mais  baixa e junto ao Hospital de S João o ISEP  segue com 26.8 C

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Névoa (12 Jun 2014 às 10:54)

Pois, bastante calor e logo cedo, o isep regista agora 28C. Gostava de ver os valores de S. Gens (esta é outra estação que desapareceu do mapa, literalmente), mas de qualquer modo estes valores são quase sempre coincidentes com o Isep e, dentro da rede de estações do ipma para o Grande Porto, só perderá em termos de máximas mais baixas da estação de Pedras Rubras. Acredito que a proximidade da costa marítima seja o factor determinante para que isso aconteça.

Agora, se o ipma prevê uma máxima de 28C para o Porto, das duas uma:

1) o ipma está redondamente enganado e a temperatura irá bem acima dos 30C hoje;

2) como diz o Snifa, a brisa irá começar a sentir-se mais a partir da tarde, fazendo descer a temperatura e assim teríamos uma tarde menos quente que a manhã (o que acho possível, mas que não deixava de ser curioso). Pelo que notei ontem, houve dois picos de temperatura durante o dia, um próximo das 13:00 e outro perto das 18:00, que assinalou a máxima do dia.

edit. 28,5C agora no isep, a subida verificou-se enquanto escrevia o post.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 11:09)

No Wunderground existem 3 estações perto da zona de Braga que apresentam temperaturas a esta hora na ordem dos 35/36º 
Estarão correctos os valores ou faltará ali uma RS !
Parece demasiado elevados os valores mas como se trata de escolas públicas, teoricamente os dados deveriam ser fiáveis ...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2014 às 11:12)

Aurélio disse:


> No Wunderground existem 3 estações perto da zona de Braga que apresentam temperaturas a esta hora na ordem dos 35/36º
> Estarão correctos os valores ou faltará ali uma RS !
> Parece demasiado elevados os valores mas como se trata de escolas públicas, teoricamente os dados deveriam ser fiáveis ...



Valores claramente inflacionados, talvez uns 3 a 5 graus quer por uma instalação deficiente ou  falta de um RS eficiente ( o mais provável).


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 11:13)

Snifa disse:


> Valores claramente inflacionados, quer por uma instalação deficiente ou  falta de um RS eficiente...



Também me parece mas com tanto local para estar errado e calha logo essas 3 relativamente próximas


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2014 às 11:19)

Continua esta aragem de Leste, nem sinal da brisa marítima para já, sigo com uns quentes *28.6 ºc * ( penso que a previsão de  máxima na minha estação de 28 a 29ºc  irá ser superada )


----------



## Névoa (12 Jun 2014 às 11:20)

29,4C no isep. A subida é galopante.


----------



## Paula (12 Jun 2014 às 12:09)

Boas.

Isto já está bem quente 
A esta hora, o meu termómetro auriol, marca 31.3ºC.


----------



## Névoa (12 Jun 2014 às 12:37)

Depois de ultrapassar os 30C às 11:44, o isep regista 28.9C neste momento. Estou curiosa para ver se esta descida irá manter-se durante a tarde.

Que eu já tenha observado, o ipma, quando há vários dias que pertençam a um mesmo evento ou situaçâo, erra frequentemente ao estabelecer qual será o mais quente ou frio, embora acerte numa média destes dias.

Assim, talvez hoje seja afinal o dia mais quente deste evento, ou talvez eu esteja a ser demasiadamente optimista.


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

Cheguei agora aos 32ºC certos


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2014 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde!!!

Temos uma nuvem em desenvolvimento vertical a Este, como podemos ver nesta fotografia.
Espinho segue com *21,9ºC*, Vento fraco e *76%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2014 às 14:24)

Além de estarem 32ºC, a humidade está nos 40%, está um pouco sufocante


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2014 às 14:34)

26,3°C na varanda com termómetro auriol em RS XPTO


----------



## Paula (12 Jun 2014 às 15:12)

Boas!

31.6ºC.. e um forno lá fora


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2014 às 15:13)

Temperaturas ás 13 h

Monção valinha- 35ºC

V N CERVEIRA- 33.4ºC

Ponte de Lima- 32ºC

Braga- 31.9ºc

O minho é mesmo gelado  (brincadeira  )


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

*22,1ºC* neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2014 às 15:48)

Boa tarde,

Dados atuais:
Temperatura:27.1ºC  Hr: 48%
temperatura aparente: 28.2ºC
vento: 9km/h de NW 
Uv:5   Radiação solar:748W/m2

Construi um rs a cerca de uma semana, estou a verificar que os valores não são muito diferentes da estação de isep.
Link para seguir : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO7#history


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2014 às 16:14)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIANADO11#history

34ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2014 às 16:24)

Espinho segue com *21,8ºC* e *77%* de HR.


----------



## james (12 Jun 2014 às 16:28)

Boa tarde ,

Hoje de manha no centro de Braga , as 11.00 , a tempertura no meu carro marcava 30 ° C , na Trofa as 13.00 marcava 36 ° C .  Agora estou em Famalicao e registo 32 ° C .

A Leste observo uma formacao de cumulus nimbus .


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2014 às 19:44)

Fotos tiradas a pouco para Este :


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

por aqui mínima de *18.1 ºc* 

Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano com máxima de *29.8 ºc* 

Neste momento já com 21.8 ºc , no entanto hoje ( e aqui mais junto ao mar) não deverá aquecer tanto como ontem, isto porque o ar está muito parado, vento sem direcção definida...nota-se  mais humidade no ar.

A brisa marítima deverá aparecer mais cedo.. a não ser que se instale lestada, mas não me parece...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2014 às 10:02)

Aí está o vento de Oeste em geral fraco.

Temperatura actual: 22.7 ºc. 

Humidade a subir: 75% actuais.

Muita bruma a entrar vinda do mar, algum cheiro a maresia..


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2014 às 10:43)

Apesar desta aragem de Oeste/NW  a temperatura lá vai subindo lentamente, sigo com 24.2 ºc e 72 % de humidade.

Devido à  humidade dá a sensação de mais calor do que o que realmente está..

Bastante "peganhento" o tempo, parece que estamos num clima tropical húmido..

Em breve a brisa deverá aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## manchester (13 Jun 2014 às 11:19)

E aqui por Matosinhos junto à praia as nuvens baixas já surgem no horizonte


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2014 às 11:27)

manchester disse:


> E aqui por Matosinhos junto à praia as nuvens baixas já surgem no horizonte



Em Leça da Palmeira está nevoeiro neste momento.

web cam:






http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/

Por aqui já sopra mais intensa a brisa de Oeste, não consigo ver as torres da Petrogal devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## Névoa (13 Jun 2014 às 11:39)

Que lindo está Leça, adoro este nevoeiro!

Por aqui está tudo bem, menos quente que ontem, e sente-se mesmo uma leve brisa a entrar pelas persianas corridas.

Contudo, levei um pequeno susto pela manhã, pois ouvi muitas sirenes mais ou menos ao longe e fui espreitar pelas frestinhas da persiana... estava tudo branco, e daí também notei um cheiro a fumo.
Não pude levantar mais a persiana para ver o que se passava, por causa do calor e do fumo, mas parece que houve um incêndio que foi logo controlado. O foco de fumos normalmente é uma zona de árvores/matagal que está por detrás de onde moro, mas não muito perto, parece-me ser Custóias mas não tenho a certeza. O fumo hoje parecia também vir de lá, e fiz uma pesquisa na internet para saber se foi de facto um incêndio; sobre hoje não encontrei nada mas parece que em 2010 parte da região (e bem perto de onde moro actualmente) teve de ser evacuada por causa de um grande incêndio vindo daquele local (acho que é o mesmo).

Ou seja: está mais que na hora de limpar aquela área!!!!!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jun 2014 às 12:46)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui stratus (nevoeiro) sobre o estuário do Rio Douro.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (13 Jun 2014 às 13:09)

Boas!
Parece que já cá temos o nosso calorzinho! 
Tatual:*31.5ºC* 
Hrelativa:*35%*


----------



## 1337 (13 Jun 2014 às 14:21)

Diferença surreal entre a costa e 20 km para o interior

Ás 12 horas Viana do castelo estava com 19.2ºC enquanto que aqui em Ponte de Lima estavam 31.1ºC, impressionante 

Sigo neste momento com 32.3ºC


----------



## darque_viana (13 Jun 2014 às 15:06)

1337 disse:


> Diferença surreal entre a costa e 20 km para o interior
> 
> Ás 12 horas Viana do castelo estava com 19.2ºC enquanto que aqui em Ponte de Lima estavam 31.1ºC, impressionante
> 
> Sigo neste momento com 32.3ºC



É verdade, caro 1337.
Por aqui está bem mais fresco do que ontem, a brisa do mar faz-se sentir e dá-me a sensação de ver algum nevoeiro junto à costa.
É de facto impressionante a diferença de temperatura num tão curto espaço, arrisco dizer que nem seria necessário chegar a Ponte de Lima, partindo de Viana, para chegar aos 30ºC


----------



## Paula (13 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

Boas!

Por cá, depois de uma máxima de 33.2ºC, sigo agora com 31.8ºC.
Está um ar super abafado na rua


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2014 às 16:12)

Nevoeiro apenas sobre uma faixa muito curta do litoral portuense, fenómeno raro nos nossos dias, frequente em décadas passadas.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jun 2014 às 20:10)

Ainda paira alguma neblina, ténue e acompanhada de maresia, sobre a foz do Rio Douro .


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2014 às 21:13)

Boas, 

a máxima foi inferior a ontem com *26.8 ºc *

Neste momento 23.6 ºc Vento NW 8 Km/h, Humidade:67 %

A meio da tarde passei pela zona costeira e Foz do Douro, o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar 18.5ºc, um nevoeiro não muito denso estava  presente, assim como intenso cheiro a maresia.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jun 2014 às 22:09)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui stratus (nevoeiro) sobre o estuário do Rio Douro.



Boa noite,

Esta tarde foi assim por aqui:


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2014 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Foto tirada durante a tarde com nevoeiro sobre costa:





Foto tirada a instantes com nevoeiro na faixa litoral:





Dados atuais: 
temp: 19.9ºC   
HR:75%
Vento nulo
Pressão:1016.7mb
(Extremos: 25,7ºC de max e 18.8ºC de min)


----------



## Paelagius (14 Jun 2014 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

Também aqui ainda confirmo presença de nevoeiro sobre o mar. Sobre o Rio Douro, apenas uma ténue neblina.

Algum de vós pode precisar a direção do vento? Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jun 2014 às 00:30)

Boa noite.

A noite segue quente, agradável, com uma ligeira brisa fresca, o que permite arrefecer a casa...
Na 5ª feira a *Tmáx* foi de *31,9ºC* e ontem, 6ª feira, a *Tmáx* foi de *31,8ºC*.
Foram 2 dias bem quentes, a contrastar com as semanas anteriores...
O céu permanece limpo, visualizando-se  de tarde a longa distância nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, algures nas montanhas para norte e nordeste.

*Tatual: 18,3ºC
Hr: 68%*

Um bom fim de semana, cheiinho de calor


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia, 

hoje já temos lestada de novo, sigo com *27.3 ºc* a esta hora

A mínima foi igual à de ontem com *18.1 ºc *


----------



## james (14 Jun 2014 às 10:45)

Bom dia ,

Ja nos 27 ° C , mas de noite arrefeceu bem , a tmin foi de 14 ° C .

Ao contrario da temperatura , a PA  esta a descer : 1016 hPa


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Jun 2014 às 11:35)

Boas!
Sigo já a esta hora com uns quentinhos *29.3ºC*! 
A temperstura mínima ficou-se pelos *17ºC*! 
Hrelativa:*44%*
Que saudades de umas boas trovoadas!


----------



## Névoa (14 Jun 2014 às 11:52)

30.3C no Porto segundo o isep.
Aqui em casa está-se bem, apenas com um ventilador ligado no mínimo, porque é só o que a gatinha deixa (e mesmo assim está a reclamar). O A/C ainda não foi necessário, ainda bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2014 às 12:57)

Temperatura a descer bastante o vento já rodou!


----------



## Paula (14 Jun 2014 às 13:10)

Boas.

Por aqui já sigo com 33.2ºC 
Hoje dá-me a sensação de sentir uma brisa de vez em quando.


----------



## james (14 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

Por ca sigo com 32 °  C ! 

Esta quente !


----------



## james (14 Jun 2014 às 15:50)

Esta uma lestada daquelas , sigo com 34 °  C , e com certeza o dia mais quente do ano por aqui !


----------



## Paula (14 Jun 2014 às 15:53)

32.3ºC, a descer.
Corre uma "marezinha" como diz a minha avó. Sabe mesmo bem


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Jun 2014 às 16:05)

Dia diferente do de ontem, hoje Pinhão e Monção nem aos 34º graus chegaram, o interessante é que o calor aumentou junto á costa nas estações marítimas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2014 às 17:14)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui máxima do ano até ao momento com *30.9 ºc* 

Neste momento uns quentes 30.1ºc com vento de NW 13 Km/h.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Jun 2014 às 17:56)

Por cá a maxima já andou nos 35.2ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jun 2014 às 19:13)

Boas Tardes!!!

A temperatura máxima atingida aqui em Espinho foi *27,4ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *24,2ºC *e *71%* de humidade relativa.

Será que vamos ter trovoada hoje á noite?


----------



## ruka (14 Jun 2014 às 20:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!
> 
> A temperatura máxima atingida aqui em Espinho foi *27,4ºC*.
> 
> ...



não... vais ter muito vento de leste que vai fazer disparar as temperaturas ao longo da noite e descer a humidade


----------



## Névoa (15 Jun 2014 às 01:15)

Sigo com 26.9C e índice de calor de 27.2C. O que é espantoso considerando que são 1:15 agora.


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 01:29)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Dia diferente do de ontem, hoje Pinhão e Monção nem aos 34º graus chegaram, o interessante é que o calor aumentou junto á costa nas estações marítimas.



Tens a certeza?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2014 às 01:51)

Boas, 

sigo com 24,2ºC e 45% HR neste momento.


Bela noite.


----------



## Stinger (15 Jun 2014 às 03:08)

Calor neste momento com uma grande grande ventania


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2014 às 03:21)

Boa noite,

O vento já rodou para Este e sopra moderado.

O vento soprava de feição sobre o Rio Douro sendo possível notar pequenas ondas sobre a sua superfície.


----------



## Névoa (15 Jun 2014 às 04:01)

Aqui o vento está a compor sinfonias sobre os telhados e janelas, chega a ser assustador. Não é um vento desagradável, contudo, e até que sopra um pouco fresco. Pergunto aos entendidos se este vento é o siroco?


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2014 às 04:26)

O vento já rodou para NE e a temperatura desceu um pouco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2014 às 05:05)

Confirmo, acordei agora com o barulho do vento, tive logo que fechar a janela...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Jun 2014 às 06:04)

Muito vento aqui também.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jun 2014 às 08:42)

Rajada de 54km/h..


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2014 às 09:55)

Bom dia 

Fortes rajadas de vento leste,bastante fumo no ar,sigo com 22.5 graus actuais,as rajadas ultrapassam frequentemente os 50 km/h.


----------



## Paula (15 Jun 2014 às 10:39)

Boas! 

Ventania a noite toda 
Neste momento, sigo com 25.2ºC...


----------



## Névoa (15 Jun 2014 às 11:07)

Não era caso do ipma ter lançado um alerta amarelo por causa da ventania? Ontem à noite eu vi árvores  altas curvarem-se até o chão,, provavelmente algumas terão caído.


----------



## Costa (15 Jun 2014 às 12:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Dia diferente do de ontem, hoje Pinhão e Monção nem aos 34º graus chegaram, o interessante é que o calor aumentou junto á costa nas estações marítimas.



Mas ao menos deu-se ao trabalho de ir ver os registos ou debitou uns valores que lhe agradavam mais para futuras discussões?

Monção 14/06






Pinhão 14/06


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2014 às 15:45)

O vento virou para Norte à cerca de 12 minutos e a temperatura do ar está a a baixar, sigo com *26,0ºC.*

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 31,7ºC ás 15:33h


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2014 às 15:50)

Boa tarde
Junto a estação litoral da aguda o vento estava de E/NE mas virou para N/NW a cerca de 10min!
Até a uns minutos atrás estava uma praia espetacular agora está a levantar uma nortada daquelas...
(Consigo ver a estação no topo do edifício mas não sei se está a debitar dados para a net.)


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2014 às 23:29)

Boa Noite!!!!

Espinho segue com uma noite quente, *25,2ºC* e *49%* de Humidade.


----------



## Névoa (16 Jun 2014 às 00:56)

A noite segue bem mais fresca que ontem, 22.8C às 0:53 segundo o isep.


----------



## Stinger (16 Jun 2014 às 02:51)

Névoa disse:


> Não era caso do ipma ter lançado um alerta amarelo por causa da ventania? Ontem à noite eu vi árvores  altas curvarem-se até o chão,, provavelmente algumas terão caído.



Verdade ! Era montes de folhas pela estrada e alguns canos de arvores partidas de boas dimensoes nas estradas !


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:41)

31,4ºC


----------



## 1337 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:43)

Hoje estou um pouco mais fresco, mesmo assim com 31.3ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:48)

1337 disse:


> Hoje estou um pouco mais fresco, mesmo assim com 31.3ºC



Agora sou eu que estou mais fresco *29,9ºC*, o vento rodou.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:56)

25,6ºc


----------



## 1337 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> 25,6ºc



Também já rodou aqui o vento, já desci para os 31º, e continua a descer


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 16:03)

E a temperatura continua a baixar *23,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jun 2014 às 16:11)

OLÁ ÁFRICA...

Boa tarde.
Tempo quente como a malta gosta -menos um ou outro "nórdico(a)" cá do litoral!

Hoje o vento que se faz sentir não deixa a temperatura subir muito.
Mesmo *ontem* a Tmáx não passou além de *29,6ºC *.
O dia mais quente que eu registei foi o dia de sábado com uma Tmáx de *32,7ºC*.
O céu encontra-se praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de ENE (de manhã soprava moderado com rajadas).

*Tmín: 15,2ºC
Tmáx: 28,5ºC

Tatual: 28,4ºC
Hr: 31%​*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2014 às 16:36)

Por aqui o vento norte ainda não se faz sentir !
Temperatura está nos 31.3ºC , Hr 18% , pressão 1011mb , vento de E (4,7kmh)
Temp máx: 31.8 
Temp min 20.2


----------



## Névoa (16 Jun 2014 às 19:47)

Aqui o calor continua, o isep regista 27C agora. Não é insuportável e mesmo lá fora, à sombra, está-se bem, mas este calor de fim de tarde vem sempre desfazer as nossas ilusões sobre um possível arrefecimento nocturno decente. Para a amanhã o ipma prevê 29/20C para o Porto, quer dizer, ainda vai ser mais um dia de muito calor.


----------



## james (16 Jun 2014 às 19:59)

26 ° C ainda . depois de ter ultrapassado os 30 durante o dia .

Nao corre uma brisa , esta um ar muito abafado !


----------



## Paula (16 Jun 2014 às 22:43)

Noite passada e esta manhã marcadas por uma ventania maluca 

Hoje o dia foi mais fresco, ainda assim com muito sol.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Jun 2014 às 02:13)

Boa noite,

O vento parece começar a estabelecer-se a soprar com maior velocidade.


----------



## Névoa (17 Jun 2014 às 05:58)

O ipma reviu a previsão de hoje para 30/18C. Será que o arrefecimento dar-se-á então na tarde de hoje?

Edit. 19.6C às 6:20 (e por enquanto mínima do dia) segundo o isep, mas duvido que agora pela manhã caia muito mais que isso. De qualquer forma a mínima de hoje já não é tropical.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Jun 2014 às 12:52)

Boas!
Hoje o dia segue mais fresco do que nos outros dias.
Tatual:*28.0ºC*
Hrelativa:*30%*


----------



## 1337 (17 Jun 2014 às 20:15)

Mais um dia com máxima superior a 30ºC

Já lá vão 7 dias de temperatura superior a 30ºC por aqui

O minho e douro litoral é mesmo gelado  :P


----------



## Névoa (18 Jun 2014 às 00:44)

18,8C actuais segundo o isep, e esta é a primeira noite em muitas que começa abaixo dos 20C (embora os 18C de mínima ontem não se tenham concretizado, ao menos de acordo com os registos do isep).


----------



## Névoa (18 Jun 2014 às 13:40)

Tempo mais fresco e, imho, também substancialmente mais agradável. O isep regista agora 22.7C. 

Alguém sabe a razão pela qual o ipma não actualizou a saída das 9:30 do modelo numérico? Esquecimento? Falha técnica? Férias? Ou será que agora só vamos ter uma saída por dia? Ås tantas isso já era assim e só hoje dei por isso...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (18 Jun 2014 às 13:42)

Hoje o dia segue um pouco mais fresco do que o de ontem. Mas está ótimo assim!
Tatual:*26.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*54%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2014 às 14:00)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Hoje o dia segue um pouco mais fresco do que o de ontem. Mas está ótimo assim!
> Tatual:*26.4ºC*
> Hrelativa:*54%*



Exato, mais fresco e dentro dos valores normais para época.


Por aqui sigo com 24,3ºC e 64% de humidade relativa.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2014 às 14:24)

Finalmente um dia abaixo dos 30ºC após 7 ou 8 dias seguidos.

Sigo com  24.9ºc e  não deve subir muito mais que isto


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2014 às 14:26)

Monção ás 12 horas já ia com 32ºc 

Hoje quase de certeza vai ser a estação mais quente do país.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2014 às 03:14)

Noite mais fresca que as anteriores, ainda assim uns agradáveis 19,1ºC.


Céu muito nublado e 75% HR.


----------



## james (20 Jun 2014 às 10:03)

Bom dia ,

Muitas nuvens no ceu .

Hoje a tmin foi de 12 °  C .


----------



## Paula (20 Jun 2014 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

22.3ºC e algum sol a espreitar entre as nuvens.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2014 às 17:14)

Há instantes:






23,5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2014 às 19:46)

Sigo com 21.4ºC hr50% vento de oeste.
Por aqui desde as 14h o céu esteve praticamente limpo.
Agora aparecem algumas nuvens com circulação de SE para NW puxadas pelo núcleo de baixas pressões.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2014 às 20:06)

Atenção pessoal!!!!

A partir das 21:30 horas temos de ir frequentemente à janela para ver se vemos raios ou relâmpagos, ok pessoal? 

Eu acho que vai ser apenas espectáculo no mar, veremos!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2014 às 22:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Atenção pessoal!!!!
> 
> A partir das 21:30 horas temos de ir frequentemente à janela para ver se vemos raios ou relâmpagos, ok pessoal?
> 
> Eu acho que vai ser apenas espectáculo no mar, veremos!!!!



Também me parece que será apenas ao longe. Neste momento há bastante actividade a oeste sobre o Atlântico mas está a mover-se para NO.

Também vem algo de sul mas não é nada de especial, mas veremos como dizes, acho que ainda vai dar pra ver alguma coisa.


----------



## Paula (20 Jun 2014 às 22:32)

Boa noite.

Está fresquinho. 
18.2ºC, atuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2014 às 22:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Também me parece que será apenas ao longe. Neste momento há bastante actividade a oeste sobre o Atlântico mas está a mover-se para NO.
> 
> Também vem algo de sul mas não é nada de especial, mas veremos como dizes, acho que ainda vai dar pra ver alguma coisa.



Realmente existe bastante atividade elétrica a Oeste, mas eu ainda não consigo ver. Ainda está muito de dia, quando anoitecer mais, talvez possamos ver.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2014 às 22:54)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a Oeste, neste momento já é possível vermos trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2014 às 23:00)

Há relâmpagos sobre o mar, bastante distantes...

Eu diria que estarão a uns 100 km da costa ou mais, são muito difusos e esbatidos, só olhando com atenção se conseguem ver...


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jun 2014 às 00:59)

Não há vento que "empurre" para mais próximo à costa as nuvens que estão ao largo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2014 às 01:13)

Paelagius disse:


> Não há vento que "empurre" para mais próximo à costa as nuvens que estão ao largo...



Agora estão a oeste, logo à tarde estão a este, assim não dá. 


Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens, uns frescos 16,2ºC e 75% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jun 2014 às 08:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui estamos assim:


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2014 às 08:55)

Por aqui chove já há algum tempo, por vezes com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Paula (21 Jun 2014 às 08:58)

Chove bem por cá.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jun 2014 às 09:17)

Por aqui faz sol e o vento começa a aumentar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2014 às 10:07)

Já registei uma rajada de 31.7kmh(9:30h) o isep registou de 29.0kmh(9.45h) 
A temperatura está nos 19.2ºC e HR 64% vento é de SSE


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2014 às 10:46)

Muito escuro a vir de sul neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2014 às 10:58)

Chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2014 às 12:28)

Mais um aguaceiro neste momento. 

Bastante escuro, em especial para Leste.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jun 2014 às 13:08)

Antes da chuvada


----------



## Paula (21 Jun 2014 às 13:32)

Chove bastante neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2014 às 13:53)

Trovão a este agora mesmo.


----------



## Paula (21 Jun 2014 às 14:37)

Andam aí.

Fonte: http://www.lightningmaps.org/


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2014 às 18:09)

Bom fim de tarde.

Cinzentão este sábado...
De vez em quando o sol lá tem aparecido, quente, mas depois as nuvens tratam de o retirar de cena.
Os aguaceiros durante a tarde tem sido fracos, mas durante a manhã foram moderados.
O acumulado de precipitação é de *7,4 mm*. Uma excelente rega!
Para já ainda não dei conta de trovoada.
O vento sopra moderado de S\SSE.

*Tatual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 75%​*
Continuação de bom fim de semana e *BOM VERÃO*...Anda por aí mas quer passar despercebido.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2014 às 15:07)

Chove bem aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Jun 2014 às 15:16)

Um pouco acima de Aveiro há uma célula com tons de laranja, tendo em conta a distancia ao radar, deve ser potente. Alguem apanhou com ela?


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2014 às 15:27)

Descargas eléctricas nos últimos 75 minutos  ( mais recentes a branco no mapa ) última descarga detectada a 36 Km para Sul.







Distância e localização das descargas em relação à  minha localização ( Porto ) elas estão em aproximação, vindas de Sul..






Podem fazer o download da app para Android aqui:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.blitzortung.android.app

EDIT:  começa a chover com gotas grossas


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2014 às 15:30)

Pela Madalena algumas pingas e muito escuro a leste, tudo indica início de trovoada!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2014 às 15:40)

Chove bem com gotas grossas!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Jun 2014 às 16:20)

Por aqui ouvem-se trovoes mas o ceu ate esta maioritariamente limpo, ainda nem pingou hoje. Onde anda ela»?


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2014 às 17:56)

Boas tardes,

Finalmente chegou a sério ao Porto! Chove bem há já alguns minutos.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2014 às 18:04)

Chove forte e grosso


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 18:04)

o radar do ipma também mostra tons vermelho e a distancia é grande


----------



## dj_teko (22 Jun 2014 às 18:05)

Chove bem pingas grossas e cheiro a terra


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Jun 2014 às 18:09)

Primeiro ronco por Braga


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 18:11)

david 6 disse:


> o radar do ipma também mostra tons vermelho e a distancia é grande



Vá lá que essa celula(já teve a tonalidade roxo no rain alarm) está a passar na zona da EMA de Cabeceiras de Basto, estou curioso para ver quantos mm rendeu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 18:18)

Também há um nucleo potente em Ponte da Barca.


----------



## filipeoliveira (22 Jun 2014 às 18:41)

Por Vieira do Minho grades pingas e trovoada de momento.
T: 17ºC
1024hpa


----------



## filipeoliveira (22 Jun 2014 às 19:22)

Por Cabeceiras de Basto.  





(a foto não é da minha autoria)


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2014 às 19:33)

Aqui por Braga ainda choveu bem mas a trovoada esteve sempre longe, no entanto ainda se ouviram uns bons roncos.


----------



## cm3pt (22 Jun 2014 às 20:25)

E o premio do pior raio do dia vai para: MARCO DE CANAVESES

Com uma bomba de 103.2 kA, já e bem potente 














NOTA: Desculpem estar a entrar em terra alheia...mas como está perto achei que nao tinha problema.


----------



## AndrePereira (22 Jun 2014 às 20:32)

Preciso de uma opiniao vossa... Logo a noite á hora do jogo, que tempo acham que vai estar na zona de aveiro? 
Tenho acompanhado as celulas a sudoeste, mas nao sei se vao ca chegar.. 
Desde ja obrigado..


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Jun 2014 às 20:35)

AndrePereira disse:


> Preciso de uma opiniao vossa... Logo a noite á hora do jogo, que tempo acham que vai estar na zona de aveiro?
> Tenho acompanhado as celulas a sudoeste, mas nao sei se vao ca chegar..
> Desde ja obrigado..



Aquelas células a sudoeste não me parece que te cheguem a afetar, mas estas situações são sempre imprevisíveis pode surgir alguma célula por aí que possa dar chuva, mas durante a noite com a descida das temperaturas parece-me que é mais improvável que ocorra precipitação. Amanha a historia já é outra...


----------



## AndrePereira (22 Jun 2014 às 20:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Aquelas células a sudoeste não me parece que te cheguem a afetar, mas estas situações são sempre imprevisíveis pode surgir alguma célula por aí que possa dar chuva, mas durante a noite com a descida das temperaturas parece-me que é mais improvável que ocorra precipitação. Amanha a historia já é outra...




Isso seria o ideal porque estou a pensar ver o jogo na rua.. Eu tb acho que nao vao chegar ate aqui, mas la esta, a meteorologia e assim mesmo imprevisivel.. pelo menos ja vou prevenido..  Obrigado..


----------



## meteoamador (22 Jun 2014 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Deixo aqui umas imagens da célula que passou por aqui esta tarde.
Houve 2/3 descargas  e uns aguaceiros foi fraquinho mas sempre animou tarde 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 08:33)

Ao contrario do que aconteceu ontem, hoje o ceu já está mais carregado por esta hora. Hoje promete, os valores de CAPE  e LI são muito interessantes, podemos ter umas belas trovoadas


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 08:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Ao contrario do que aconteceu ontem, hoje o ceu já está mais carregado por esta hora. Hoje promete, os valores de CAPE  e LI são muito interessantes, podemos ter umas belas trovoadas



Vamos ver como evolui, estamos na circulação de SE/ESE da cut off, eventualmente, à medida que o dia for avançando, e com o aquecimento, poderão formar-se boas células vindas desses quadrantes e que cheguem aqui mais ao litoral.

Contudo não estou com grandes esperanças, penso que em dias anteriores a circulação já foi mais favorável aqui ao Norte..mas nunca se sabe, as previsões do IPMA  são animadoras.

Por aqui céu nublado, uma mistura de nuvens médias e mais baixas.

17.2 ºc actuais.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *3 mm*


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 09:56)

Por aqui chove com gotas grossas


----------



## filipeoliveira (23 Jun 2014 às 11:21)

Por aqui ouviu-se agora o primeiro trovão da manhã, e bastante chuva à mistura.  
T:   18.1ºC
1024hpa


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 11:26)

Por aqui chove forte, mas sem trovoada. Há muita atividade elétrica no oceano


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 11:37)

Por cá céu muito nublado e parece que já há actividade eléctrica a Leste, a ver se se aproxima mais do litoral.


Estou surpreso com a temperatura a descer, desceu quase um grau em 10 minutos, 20ºC neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 11:54)

Chuva torrencial, e há pouco vi um relâmpago.


----------



## Paula (23 Jun 2014 às 12:54)

Bom dia 

Tem chovido alguma coisita durante a manhã, mas ainda sem trovoada.
Está fresco, 20.5ºC atuais.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 13:59)

São visíveis grandes  torres em crescimento para Sul e SE já bastante perto 

vamos ver como evolui a tarde, e se as trovoadas se chegam a esta faixa mais litoral 

Sigo com 22.0 ºc, está algo abafado.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2014 às 14:02)

Por Matosinhos está abafado mas sem chuva até agora. Céu muito carregado a leste.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Jun 2014 às 14:07)

Oiço trovões por aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2014 às 14:07)

Mammatus vistas à alguns minutos atrás.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jun 2014 às 14:11)

Por aqui já se ouvem roncos!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 14:34)

Há cerca de uma hora atrás:


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 14:41)

Relâmpago ao longe,agora mesmo por trás do Monte da Virgem !


----------



## Paula (23 Jun 2014 às 14:52)

Depois de um valente aguaceiro, o sol espreita entre as nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido 2 trovões distantes e abafados, o céu está negro, em especial para SE


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 15:23)

Confirmado, são mesmo trovões, ainda agora ouvi outro


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:25)

Confirmo snifa!
Começou o chover bastante forte


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:26)

Snifa disse:


> Confirmado, são mesmo trovões, ainda agora ouvi outro .trovao:


Por aqui há cerca de meia hora que ouço trovoes distantes mas não sei de onde vem, uma vez que o céu ta completamente limpo  Devem ser bem potentes para se ouvirem a esta distancia


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 15:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui há cerca de meia hora que ouço trovoes distantes mas não sei de onde vem, uma vez que o céu ta completamente limpo  Devem ser bem potentes para se ouvirem a esta distancia



Sim são potentes

Vem de SE a trovoada, mas desloca-se lentamente, dá a sensação que se vai dissipando à  medida que se aproxima da linha da costa...escuro escuro está para a zona de Arouca .


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:35)

O céu começa-se a encobrir e ouvem-se troves mais frequentes agora....


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:40)

Aqui em Braga estamos no centro da rotunda, células activas a norte, sul e este.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aqui em Braga estamos no centro da rotunda, células activas a norte, sul e este.



Por aqui igual. mas não te preocupes que elas chegam cá 
Fui lá fora agora e os trovoes vem de uma célula a sudoeste em aproximação e com ar prometedor, mas também de uma outra célula a este.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui igual. mas não te preocupes que elas chegam cá
> Fui lá fora agora e os trovoes vem de uma célula a sudoeste em aproximação e com ar prometedor, mas também de uma outra célula a este.



Acredito que cheguem cá, porém devem ser só os restos. 


Espero que não seja como ontem, que prometeu bastante e no fim nada, só trovões distantes.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 16:00)

Vem aí molho, céu a sudoeste:


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 16:04)

As células estão com dificuldade em aproximar-se aqui do litoral, parecem muito estáticas e de deslocação lenta, penso que a trovoada ficará mais a leste da Cidade, por aqui talvez caiam umas pingas...

Muito escuro para E /SE.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 16:18)

Snifa disse:


> As células estão com dificuldade em aproximar-se aqui do litoral, parecem muito estáticas e de deslocação lenta, penso que a trovoada ficará mais a leste da Cidade, por aqui talvez caiam umas pingas...
> 
> Muito escuro para E /SE.



Tens toda a razão, aquela célula a SO está a dar trovoes há umas 2 horas e ainda não se aproximou  Parece que está agora a fazê-lo, a passo de caracol e já, parece-me, dissipada...


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 16:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Tens toda a razão, aquela célula a SO está a dar trovoes há umas 2 horas e ainda não se aproximou  Parece que está agora a fazê-lo, a passo de caracol e já, parece-me, dissipada...



A trovoada está uns km mais a leste, a célula vai-se deslocando para o litoral, mas vai perdendo lentamente  intensidade e dissipando, dá a  a sensação que a escuridão não sai do sítio sempre muito a leste...

Este vento de oeste, aqui mais junto ao litoral, está a estragar as células.. elas não querem entrar no mar


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2014 às 16:38)

Trovoada neste momento. Ouvem-se roncos fortes.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 16:40)

Alguns roncos por aqui também


----------



## Falkor (23 Jun 2014 às 16:40)

Boa tarde, por aqui não se consegue ver nem ouvir as descargas mas as luzes aqui do escritório já piscam.

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 16:46)

Chuva e trovoada por aqui, mas tudo muito "soft"


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Jun 2014 às 17:01)

Roncos muito fortes neste momento!




Tatual:*22.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*65%*


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2014 às 17:06)

Já pinga grosso por aqui


----------



## Paelagius (23 Jun 2014 às 17:31)

A reportar desde a Foz. Vi um relampago mas foi bastante longe. Talvez uns 10s.


----------



## filipeoliveira (23 Jun 2014 às 17:39)

Por aqui começou agora a trovoar, e a cada minuto que passa começa a intensificar-se.
Começam a cair as primeiras pingas.
T:  21.1ºC   T.actual: 19.3ºC
P: 1018hpa


----------



## dj_teko (23 Jun 2014 às 17:48)

Lá se vai. Sjoao


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 18:06)

Ouvem-se roncos em Braga.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 18:16)

Cada vez mais audíveis os roncos.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (23 Jun 2014 às 18:34)

Acham que devo arriscar ir até ao porto Logo á Noite ? 
Segundo os Meteogramas não se prevê chuva . 

O que me aconselham a fazer ? 

Obrigados


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Acham que devo arriscar ir até ao porto Logo á Noite ?
> Segundo os Meteogramas não se prevê chuva .
> 
> O que me aconselham a fazer ?
> ...


Eu arriscaria. A proabilidade de chover é relativamente baixa na minha opinião. Pode sempre ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro mas não devem ser duradouros...


----------



## Paula (23 Jun 2014 às 18:41)

Boas.

Trovoada e chuvinha neste momento. Roncos bem audíveis.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 19:13)

Bastantes roncos por aqui e ainda vi alguns relâmpagos, mas passou de raspão a este.


----------



## filipeoliveira (23 Jun 2014 às 19:24)

Depois desta passagem turbulenta a temperatura passou de  21.1ºC para 13.2ºC 

O céu está assim


----------



## supercell (23 Jun 2014 às 23:03)

Depois de uma tarde animada com alguma chuva e trovoada, parece que só amanhã é que voltamos a ter alguma animação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Jun 2014 às 07:56)

Bem, acordei com a trovoada, uma célula que passou de raspão aqui, provocou chuva moderada e alguns trovoes por volta das 7:30.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 08:08)

Boas,

também acordei com trovoada há cerca de 20 minutos, porém agora apenas chove.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2014 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

Já chove por aqui, bastante escuro a vir de Leste e Nordeste, a ver se logo mais à tarde as trovoadas se formam.


----------



## Paula (24 Jun 2014 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2014 às 12:58)

Clarão agora mesmo a Norte da Maia, ouvi o trovão distante e abafado, céu a ficar escuro, nuvens de base baixa em desenvolvimento vertical, muita humidade no ar


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2014 às 13:32)

Chove bem!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 13:32)

Trovoada por aqui, cada ronco que até mete medo!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2014 às 13:34)

Já se ouvem aqui alguns trovões.

Anda perto.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2014 às 13:37)

Wow que estouro agora, foi bem perto.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Jun 2014 às 13:38)

Acordei com a trovoada agora aqui por Braga


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2014 às 13:41)

Nada de trovoada ainda mas a chuva essa é bem forte neste momento.


----------



## Paula (24 Jun 2014 às 13:57)

Ronca bem 

O céu tá que mete medo


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Jun 2014 às 14:05)

Por aqui chove ininturreptamente desde as 9h. Ainda não ouvi trovoada e a precipitação é relativamente fraca, vamos lá ver a evolução da tarde...


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 14:11)

Mais calmo agora por aqui, foi uma bela trovoada com relâmpagos frequentes e trovões que metiam respeito. 


Neste momento céu muito nublado, 19,1ºC e 85% de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

Já ronca 

muito escuro a Norte e NE


----------



## 1337 (24 Jun 2014 às 14:38)

TRovoada mesmo por cima, mas que grande carga de água, está tudo inundado em 1 minuto, já deu 2 raios por cima de mim neste momento


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2014 às 14:40)

Boa chuvada por aqui, no entanto a zona mais activa da célula está a passar sobre a faixa costeira, Leça, Matosinhos, Aeroporto...muito escuro com relâmpagos e trovões


----------



## 1337 (24 Jun 2014 às 14:44)

Outro estrondo, que potência , continua a chover forte, finalmente apanho uma trovoada decente, teve logo de ser no último dia


----------



## darque_viana (24 Jun 2014 às 15:24)

Boa tarde!
Por cá passou praticamente tudo ao lado nos últimos dias, até hoje.
Desde há 45 minutos que parece que voltou o Inverno. A chuva é persistente e a trovoada também já se faz ouvir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 16:25)

Sol a espreitar e a temperatura novamente a subir. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.

20,3ºC.


----------



## 1337 (24 Jun 2014 às 16:29)

Durante a trovoada pelas ruas de Ponte de Lima.

Como gosto de dar uma volta com este tempo


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 17:55)

Cá fica o vídeo da trovoada que ocorreu ao início da tarde. Só comecei a filmar quando a trovoada já estava mais distante. Durante as bombas iniciais nem pensei em ir buscar a câmara.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jun 2014 às 18:24)

Células vindas de Espanha a entrar no norte (Chaves/ Gerês ) com direção SO !


----------



## filipeoliveira (24 Jun 2014 às 18:53)

Por aqui ouve-se uns trovões ainda distantes. T: 17.4ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 19:27)

As células estão a rodar lentamente para sul e a enfraquecer, creio que já não deve chegar nada ao litoral.


----------



## james (24 Jun 2014 às 20:06)

Boas ,

Por ca , dia de muitas nuvens e com uma forte trovoada seguida por um forte aguaceiro no inicio da tarde .


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2014 às 21:25)

Fotos de nuvens kelvin helmholtz tiradas à um bocado.
Só foram visíveis por volta de 3, 4 min.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos de nuvens kelvin helmholtz tiradas à um bocado.
> Só foram visíveis por volta de 3, 4 min.



Perfeitas! Boas fotos!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2014 às 22:03)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeitas! Boas fotos!



Obrigado!


----------



## Névoa (25 Jun 2014 às 10:21)

Até que enfim um dia mais ameno, com 17.2C segundo o isep e céu completamente cinzento.

Digo ameno porque posso assim, finalmente, abrir as janelas sem torrar. E desde da onda de calor é a primeira vez que tenho as ventoinhas desligadas, porque o sol é sempre muito forte e basta haver algum para que as temperaturas interiores disparem.

Não me entendam mal, até que gosto de dias ensolarados também, mas calor excessivo é que não


----------



## filipeoliveira (25 Jun 2014 às 12:43)

Por aqui bastante nevoeiro ao momento. 
T: 20.1ºC


----------



## james (25 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

Boas , 

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado .

Tatual : 18°  C


----------



## Paelagius (25 Jun 2014 às 21:46)

Sigo com Text=17.3ºC e Patm=1019mBar. Não sopra vento e o panorama é o seguinte:


----------



## james (26 Jun 2014 às 10:15)

Bom dia , 

Por ca , o ceu esta muito nublado .

Tatual : 17 ° C

Tmin  :   12 °  C


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2014 às 23:42)

Boa noite.

Desaparecido tenho andado, mas aqui a este cantinho eis voltado. (raio de poeta...)

O seguimento, tirando o fim de semana\início da semana com as trovoadas, tem sido bem feito por aqueles que estao mais activos

Hoje o sol deu um ar da sua graça mas com alguma timidez. Tempo relativamente fresco mas suportável.
Agora com o cair da noite a nebulosidade baixa aproximava-se de oeste, chegando finalmente as tais "orvalhadas de S. João".

*Tmín: 11,7ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC

Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 82%​*
Bom resto de semana


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jun 2014 às 20:21)

Céu a ficar muito nublado agora ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2014 às 01:51)

Tem aqui seis estacões da zona do grande Porto que estão registadas no wunderground.
Vento com tendência S/SE.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2014 às 07:55)

Bom dia, 

chuva com intensidade e persistente por aqui 

Vídeo que fiz há momentos ( 720p):


[ame="http://youtu.be/NeqvJToqQlU"]http://youtu.be/NeqvJToqQlU[/ame]


Parece um dia de Outono.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2014 às 09:17)

Chuva muito forte pela Maia


----------



## james (28 Jun 2014 às 12:11)

Bom dia , 

Dia nublado , com bastante chuva de noite e inicio da manha .


----------



## supercell (28 Jun 2014 às 14:13)

Depois da chuva de manhã, agora o ceu abriu um pouco..


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> chuva com intensidade e persistente por aqui
> 
> ...



Bom registo.  A dicotomia clássica norte-sul, aqui por Carcavelos nada claro.


----------



## meteoamador (28 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Boas

Manhã com bastante chuva que acabou por dissipar ,a tarde até esteve agradável com a a temperatura a atingir os 26ºC.

Agora está fresquinho *Tatual 14,9ºC*


----------



## Paelagius (29 Jun 2014 às 02:33)

Boa noite,

Pela meia-noite, o céu ficou assim



Neste momento, sigo com céu limpo mas vejo alguma nebulosidade a SE sobre Gaia, Text= 15.3 ºC, e Patm= 1021 mB


----------



## james (30 Jun 2014 às 14:04)

Boa tarde ,

Dia com periodos de ceu muito nublado .

Tatual : 21 ° C

A noite esteve fria , Tmin : 9  ° C


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jun 2014 às 17:10)

Boa tarde,´

Começa a mudar...


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jun 2014 às 21:21)

Boa noite,

Gaivotas a voar mais baixo do que o costume... O senso comum parece dizer-me que a pressão atmosférica está a descer. De facto, sigo com 1018 Mb.

De notar, a ascensão das nuvens à esquerda (SE)


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2014 às 22:48)

Boas por aqui já chove
sigo com 17ºc 82% de hr


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2014 às 22:52)

Chove bem e puxada a vento!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jun 2014 às 22:59)

Boas,

Chove bem e está bem fresquinho lá fora!


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2014 às 23:00)

Na rua já se apanha grande molha,  chove bem 

Pequeno vídeo que fiz agora ( 720 p) :

[ame="http://youtu.be/PEo3V4qinEY"]http://youtu.be/PEo3V4qinEY[/ame]


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jun 2014 às 23:10)

Até ao momento *0,2 mm * acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## supercell (30 Jun 2014 às 23:12)

Aqui por Aveiro não se passa nada, tudo calmo, mas dentro de pouco tempo deve cá chegar a frente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2014 às 23:21)

Temperatura a descer bastante atuais 15,2ºC com Hr 91%
Vento de SSW 7,2Km/h
Sigo com 0,9mm acumulados,


----------



## supercell (30 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Já cai uma chuvita por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jul 2014 às 02:56)

Chove bem por aqui. 


16,7ºC atuais, uma noite de outono.


----------

